# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  आसान 3D ~ घर पर देखें फिल्म 3 डाइमेंशन में

## satya_anveshi

कल मैंने फोरम पर अपने दोस्तों को बताया कि मैंने घर पर ही थ्री डी फिल्म देखी थी, तो उन्हें बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ कि भई घर पर थ्री डी मूवी कैसे देखी जा सकती है? (अजी घर पर यदि थ्री डी टीवी हो तो देखी जा सकती है पर ससुरी वो टीवी महँगी बहुत होती है। :))
बड़ा ही आसान तरीका है और हो सकता है आप में से किसी ने इसे काम में लेकर के देखा भी हो!
कौनसा??? अभी बताता हूँ................

----------


## satya_anveshi

आइए, सबसे पहले तो यह जानते हैं कि हमें थ्री डी दिखाई कैसे देता है?
आम जीवन में हम जो देखते हैं वो सब थ्री डी होता है। थ्री डी यानी कि त्रिविमीय, मतलब जिसकी तीन विमाएं (माप/पैरामीटर्स) हो, लंबाई, चौड़ाई और ऊँचाई (थ्री डी दृश्य के संबंध में ये होंगी लंबाई, चौड़ाई और गहराई या फिर दूरी)। दैनिक जीवन में हम जो देखते हैं वो होती है किसी चीज का आकार जो कि उसकी लंबाई और चौड़ाई से पता चलता है और उस चीज की दूरी, वह चीज हमसे या फिर किसी अन्य वस्तु से कितनी दूर है।
अब हमें दूरी का पता कैसे चलता है??
दूरी का पता चलता है हमारी आँखों से, आँख से नहीं आँखों से... यदि आप एक आँख से देखेंगे तो आप दूरी का पता नहीं लगा पाएँगे, दूरी डिटरमाइन करने के लिए जरूरी है दो आँखों से देखना।
दरअसल होता यह है कि हमारी दोनों आँखें परस्पर कुछ दूरी पर होती हैं, इसलिए यदि ये किसी वस्तु को देखेंगी तो दोनों आँखों से देखे जाने का कोण अलग अलग होगा। इस तरह एक ही चीज की दो अलग अलग इमेज बनेंगी और ये दोनों ही दिमाग तक जाएँगी। फिर दिमाग इन दोनों को एक साथ मिलाकर एक दृश्य बनाता है और दोनों आँखों द्वारा अलग अलग एंगल से लिए चित्र के आधार पर हमें उस वस्तु की दूरी पता चल जाती है।
यदि आप खुद इसे ट्राई करना चाहते हैं तो एक आँख बंद करके किसी बॉल या अन्य चीज को कैच करने का प्रयास कीजिए, और सोचिए, कुछ अलग फील हुआ क्या???

----------


## satya_anveshi

यह तो अबतक आपको समझ आ ही गया होगा कि थ्रीडी में देखने के लिए दो अलग अलग चित्रों की जरूरत होती है और साथ ही जरूरत होती है उन्हें अलग अलग आँख से देखने की.....
चूँकि टीवी स्क्रीन, कंप्यूटर स्क्रीन या फिर सिनेमा पर्दे पर हमें केवल एक ही चित्र दिखाया जाता है और वही एक चित्र हम दोनों आँखों से देखते हैं इसलिए हमें थ्री डी में दिखाई नहीं देता हैं। एक और बात थ्री डी दिखाने से पहले थ्री डी जनरेशन जरूरी होता है, और वो कैसे होता है यह जानने की हमें कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है फिर भी मैं बेसिक्स बता देता हूँ; यदि एक साथ, एक ही लाइन में और एक दूसरे से लगभग 3 इंच की दूरी पर लगे दो कैमरों से एक ही दृश्य को शूट किया जाए तो हम  थ्री डी शूटिंग कर सकते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

थ्री डी जनरेशन के बाद उसे देखा कैसे जाए??

जैसा कि मैं पहले ही बता चुका हूँ कि थ्री डी में देखने के लिए जरूरी होता है कि दोनों आँखें अलग अलग इमेज देखे, और इसे पॉसिबल करने के तीन तरीके मुझे पता है- पहला है एनालिफ ग्लासेज से
दूसरा है पॉलेराइज्ड ग्लासेज से
और तीसरा है सिंक्रोनाइज्ड ग्लासेज से
हम केवल पहले तरीके की बात करेंगे क्योंकि दूसरा और तीसरा तरीका काफी महँगे हैं। दूसरा तरीका तो ज्यादातर सिनेमाघरों में काम लिया जाता है और तीसरा तरीका आजकल की थ्री डी टीवी में................

----------


## satya_anveshi

एनालिफ ग्लासेज से घर पर थ्री डी देखना.......

आपमें से किसी ने मेरा पुराना वाला अवतार देखा था क्या? ज्यादा पुराना नहीं बस अभी चार दिन पुराना वाला!!  
उसमें आपने देखा होगा कि चश्मा रंग बदले जा रहा था, और एक खास बात कि उस चश्मे के दोनों काँच अलग अलग रंग के थे, लेफ्ट में लाल और राइट में नीला!
बस यही तो होता है एनालिफ चश्मा, इसमें एक आँख के लिए काँच नीले रंग का और दूसरी आँख के लिए लाल रंग का होता है।

केवल इस अलग रंग वाले चश्मे से ही तो थ्री डी दिखाई नहीं देगी, देखने के लिए हमारे पास वीडियो भी एनालिफ थ्री डी फॉरमेट में होना चाहिए। एनालिफ थ्री डी इमेज ऐसी दिखाई देती है-


आप देख रहे होंगे इसमें भी कुछ लाल और नीला नीला सा है, दरअसल ये दो अलग अलग इमेज (जो कि एक लाल और एक नीले रंग में थी) को एक साथ रखकर बनाया गया एक चित्र है। अब जब हम अपने थ्री डी चश्मे से इस चित्र को देखेंगे तो चश्मे का लाल काँच केवल लाल रंग वाले चित्र को जाने देगा जबकि नीले रंग वाला काँच सिर्फ नीली टोन वाले चित्र को जाने देगा। इस प्रकार हमारी दोनों आँखें दो अलग अलग चित्र देख पाएँगी और दिमाग हमें दिखाएगा एक थ्री डी चित्र।
इसी प्रकार यदि हम कोई एनालिफ मूवी इस चश्मे से देखें तो हमें वह भी थ्री डी दिखाई देगी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

हालाँकि एनालिफ सबसे पुरानी थ्री डी वीविंग टेक्नीक है इसलिए एक्सपीरियंस इतना शानदार तो नहीं होगा पर जो पहली बार थ्री डी देख रहे हों वह इससे थ्री डी का रोमांच महसूस कर सकते हैं।
सबसे पहले यह तकनीक शायद 1921 या फिर 1931 में हॉलीवुड मूवी द पॉवर ऑफ लव में इस्तेमाल की गई थी। यानी की हॉलीवुड में तो थ्री डी फिल्में ट्वेंटीज में ही बनना शुरू हो गई थी और हमारे यहाँ शायद पहली थ्री डी फिल्म छोटा चेतन थी। इसीलिए शायद हॉलीवुड को बॉलीवुड से 100 साल आगे कहा जाता है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

थ्री डी चश्मा कैसे बनाएँ........

या तो कोई सफेद काँच वाला चश्मा लेकर आएँ या फिर सबसे अच्छा घरेलू साधन है डीवीडी का कवर.... :p
भई मैंने तो डिवीडी के कवर से ही अपना चश्मा बनाया था।
तो कवर से चश्मा बनाने के लिए सबसे पहले तो चाहिए आपको एक पारदर्शी डीवीडी कवर या फिर कोई भी अन्य माध्यम जो अच्छा पारदर्शी हो! अब आप जल्दी से नजदीकी स्टेशनरी की दुकान से दो परमानेंट मार्कर्स ले आएँ, एक लाल और एक नीला। ध्यान रहे रंग करने के लिए मार्कर्स का ही उपयोग करें, यदि आपने किसी अन्य चीज से कवर को रंगीन बनाना चाहा तो हो सकता है कि उसमें से कुछ दिखाई ही न दे, मतलब कि वह अपारदर्शी बन जाए। :pointlol: इसलिए मेरी मानें और बीस रुपए खर्च करके दो मार्कर खरीद लाएँ। ;)

----------


## satya_anveshi

अब बस, शुरू हो जाएँ और अपनी आँखों का नाप लें, डिवीडी कवर पर अपनी आँखों के आकार के हिसाब से रंग जो करना है :cool:

हा हा हा हा, मजाक कर रहा हूँ भई!
ऊपर दिखाए गए चश्मे के अनुसार कवर पर बाएँ को लाल और दाएँ को नीला रंग कर दें। अब यह मत पूछना कि चश्मा लगाने वाले के दाएँ में रंग करना है कि चश्मे को देखने वाले के दाएँ में.... :D

अरे भाई आप किसी भी साइड कोई सा भी रंग कर दें, बस वीडियो देखते समय आपकी लेफ्ट आई पर लाल और राइट आई पर नीला रंग होना चाहिए।

इस तरह रंग करने के बाद आपका चश्मा तैयार है।
अब अगर आपके पास कोई थ्री डी वीडियो है तो उसे इस चश्मे से देखिए और यदि नहीं है तो भी कोई बात नहीं, यू ट्यूब पर खास आपके लिए एक चैनल बना हुआ है, वहाँ जाइए और लुत्फ उठाइए थ्री डी विविंग का। :)

ऑटो जनरेटेड प्ले लिस्ट बाइ यू ट्यूब

----------


## satya_anveshi

यदि आप अपने पास उपलब्ध किसी फिल्म या वीडियो को एनालिफ थ्री डी में बदलना चाहते हैं तो यह फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करके देखें और बताएँ कि यह कितना काम का है? ताकि कभी मैं भी इसे आजमाकर देख सकूँ। ;)
फ्री का माल यहाँ है ;)
इस सॉफ्टवेयर से थ्री डी बनाते समय यह आपसे दो वीडियो की माँग करेगा पर आपके पास केवल एक ही होगा, इसलिए आप वहाँ पर देखें एक ऑप्शन होगा 'जस्ट सिंगल वीडियो' या ऐसा ही कुछ और, उसे चेक कर दें और फिर अपनी फाइल डाल दें।
फिर बस अपनी फाइल को कन्वर्ट होने दें और जब कार्य संपूर्ण हो जाए तो उसे देखकर बताएँ कैसी लगी???

stop!!!!!
इस फाइल को डाऊनलोड मत कीजिए, यह ठीक काम नहीं करती। कोई दूसरी ढूँढता हूँ।

----------


## robin hood

बढिया जा रहे हो चचा

----------


## satya_anveshi

और क्या????... हो गया बस, इतना ही है!!
ब'बाय....  :)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बढिया जा रहे हो चचा


ठेंक्यू................ central 14

----------


## robin hood

कुछ दिन पहले एक थ्री डी मूवी बिना चश्मे के देखी ,रेजीडेंट एविल नई वाली ,उसमे दो स्क्रीन एक साथ चल रही थी , क्या वो इस चश्मे से सही दिखेगी ,या उसके लिए थ्री डी टी वि होना चाहिए

----------


## robin hood

> और क्या????... हो गया बस, इतना ही है!!
> ब'बाय....  :)


अरर अभी से किधर चल दिए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कुछ दिन पहले एक थ्री डी मूवी बिना चश्मे के देखी ,रेजीडेंट एविल नई वाली ,उसमे दो स्क्रीन एक साथ चल रही थी , क्या वो इस चश्मे से सही दिखेगी ,या उसके लिए थ्री डी टी वि होना चाहिए


नहीं वो अलग तकनीक है। उसे parallel or cross eyed technique (स्टीरीयोस्कोपिक स्पलिट स्क्रीन तकनीक) बोलते हैं। उसे चश्मे से नहीं देख सकते। उसे देखने के लिए अपनी आँखों को ही थोड़ी तकलीफ देनी पड़ती है जिससे कई बार सरदर्द भी होने लगता है। पर जब कोई इसका अभ्यस्त हो जाए तो कोई तकलीफ नहीं है पर फिर भी यह बहुत सर खपाऊ है।
एक बार यदि आपने स्क्रीन से नजरें हटा ली तो फिर वापस फोकस पाने के लिए काफी देर मशक्कत करनी पड़ती है। कुल मिलाकर यह तकनीक मुझे तो बेहद घटिया लगती है।

----------


## robin hood

> अब बस, शुरू हो जाएँ और अपनी आँखों का नाप लें, डिवीडी कवर पर अपनी आँखों के आकार के हिसाब से रंग जो करना है :cool:
> 
> हा हा हा हा, मजाक कर रहा हूँ भई!
> ऊपर दिखाए गए चश्मे के अनुसार कवर पर बाएँ को लाल और दाएँ को नीला रंग कर दें। अब यह मत पूछना कि चश्मा लगाने वाले के दाएँ में रंग करना है कि चश्मे को देखने वाले के दाएँ में.... :D
> 
> अरे भाई आप किसी भी साइड कोई सा भी रंग कर दें, बस वीडियो देखते समय आपकी लेफ्ट आई पर लाल और राइट आई पर नीला रंग होना चाहिए।
> 
> इस तरह रंग करने के बाद आपका चश्मा तैयार है।
> अब अगर आपके पास कोई थ्री डी वीडियो है तो उसे इस चश्मे से देखिए और यदि नहीं है तो भी कोई बात नहीं, यू ट्यूब पर खास आपके लिए एक चैनल बना हुआ है, वहाँ जाइए और लुत्फ उठाइए थ्री डी विविंग का। :)
> ...


ये जरूरी हें क्या लेफ्ट आई पर नीला  और राईट पर लाल भी कर सकते हें क्या ?

----------


## robin hood

> नहीं वो अलग तकनीक है। उसे स्टीरीयोस्कोपिक स्पलिट स्क्रीन तकनीक बोलते हैं। उसे चश्मे से नहीं देख सकते। उसे देखने के लिए अपनी आँखों को ही थोड़ी तकलीफ देनी पड़ती है जिससे कई बार सरदर्द भी होने लगता है। पर जब कोई इसका अभ्यस्त हो जाए तो कोई तकलीफ नहीं है पर फिर भी यह बहुत सर खपाऊ है।एक बार यदि आपने स्क्रीन से नजरें हटा ली तो फिर वापस फोकस पाने के लिए काफी देर मशक्कत करनी पड़ती है। कुल मिलाकर यह तकनीक मुझे तो बेहद घटिया लगती है।


भई उस तरह के विडियो को क्या बिना चमे के देखते हें

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये जरूरी हें क्या लेफ्ट आई पर नीला  और राईट पर लाल भी कर सकते हें क्या ?


जी हाँ, यह जरूरी है। क्योंकि ज्यादातर वीडियो इसी फॉर्मेट में एनकोड किए जाते हैं। यदि आप इसका उल्टा करें तो आपको चश्मा भी उल्टा लगाना पड़ेगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भई उस तरह के विडियो को क्या बिना चमे के देखते हें


हाँ जी................

----------


## robin hood

> जी हाँ, यह जरूरी है। क्योंकि ज्यादातर वीडियो इसी फॉर्मेट में एनकोड किए जाते हैं। यदि आप इसका उल्टा करें तो आपको चश्मा भी उल्टा लगाना पड़ेगा।


हम्म ,,,,,अगर ऐसा करते हें तो थ्री डी दिखाई नही देगा क्या ? या टू डी ही दिखेगा

----------


## robin hood

> हाँ जी................


थ्री डी टीवी में ??

----------


## robin hood

अरे किधर गए भेया थ्री डी वाले बाबा :)

----------


## nirsha

> और क्या????... हो गया बस, इतना ही है!!
> ब'बाय....  :)


बहुत बढ़ियां जानकारी बेन भाई ......इसको ट्राई करेंगे ......पर अभी तो रेपो +++++++++ बनती है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> हम्म ,,,,,अगर ऐसा करते हें तो थ्री डी दिखाई नही देगा क्या ? या टू डी ही दिखेगा


थ्री डी दिखाई देगा पर बहुत नॉइजी......

----------


## satya_anveshi

> थ्री डी टीवी में ??


थ्री डी टीवी में भी वैसा ही दिखाई देगा जैसा आपने अपने कंप्यूटर पर देखा है, मतलब कि दो स्क्रीन ही दिखाई देगी।
शायद इसे देखने के लिए अलग चश्मे आते हों.... प्रिज्म वाले!!!

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बहुत बढ़ियां जानकारी बेन भाई ......इसको ट्राई करेंगे ......पर अभी तो रेपो           बनती है


धन्यवाद भाई जी.... :)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यदि आप अपने पास उपलब्ध किसी फिल्म या वीडियो को एनालिफ थ्री डी में बदलना चाहते हैं तो यह फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर डाउनलोड करके देखें और बताएँ कि यह कितना काम का है? ताकि कभी मैं भी इसे आजमाकर देख सकूँ। ;)
> फ्री का माल यहाँ है ;)
> इस सॉफ्टवेयर से थ्री डी बनाते समय यह आपसे दो वीडियो की माँग करेगा पर आपके पास केवल एक ही होगा, इसलिए आप वहाँ पर देखें एक ऑप्शन होगा 'जस्ट सिंगल वीडियो' या ऐसा ही कुछ और, उसे चेक कर दें और फिर अपनी फाइल डाल दें।
> फिर बस अपनी फाइल को कन्वर्ट होने दें और जब कार्य संपूर्ण हो जाए तो उसे देखकर बताएँ कैसी लगी???


इस सॉफ्टवेयर में तो कोई पोबलम है रे.........

----------


## sultania

अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, इस तरह का एक सूत्र सुमित जी ने भी avf पे  बनाया था, पर आपने काफी डीपली जानकारी दी--धन्यवाद सम्मान के साथ ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, इस तरह का एक सूत्र सुमित जी ने भी avf पे  बनाया था, पर आपने काफी डीपली जानकारी दी--धन्यवाद सम्मान के साथ ।


धन्यवाद भाई!
मेरी तो आदत ही डीपली की है। central 14

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है, इस तरह का एक सूत्र सुमित जी ने भी avf पे  बनाया था, पर आपने काफी डीपली जानकारी दी--धन्यवाद सम्मान के साथ ।


और क्या वो सूत्र पुराने फोरम पर था, जो दुर्भाग्य से आज नष्ट हो चुका है।

----------


## sultania

> और क्या वो सूत्र पुराने फोरम पर था, जो दुर्भाग्य से आज नष्ट हो चुका है।


2nd वाले फोरम पे था, अब है की नहीं ,फिलहाल पता नहीं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> 2nd वाले फोरम पे था, अब है की नहीं ,फिलहाल पता नहीं


अरे यार मैंने सूत्र बनाने से पहले तकनीकी विभाग में सर्च करके देखा भी था पर ऐसा कोई सूत्र मिला नहीं।

----------


## sultania

> अरे यार मैंने सूत्र बनाने से पहले तकनीकी विभाग में सर्च करके देखा भी था पर ऐसा कोई सूत्र मिला नहीं।


उनका सूत्र शायद सिनेमा विभाग मैं था

----------


## satya_anveshi

> उनका सूत्र शायद सिनेमा विभाग मैं था


ओके भाई मैं ढूँढने की कोशिश करता हूँ।
आपको मिले तो मुझे पम कीजिएगा

----------


## BP Mishra

उत्तम जानकारी .........

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद मिश्रा जी....

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढ़िया तरीके से बताया है बेन भाई मैंने सूत्र आज ही देखा, इतने अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आभार..........

----------


## esanjay

k m palyer may 3d ka opision ata hi 1) app 2d film 3 d may dekah sakati ho 2) agar apko gaogale banana hay to 1 palstic file folder le or red blue coluer paper ko eka ke bad eka dale or film dekdi appko 3d ka anubhav hoga

----------


## The Hacker

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है इससे काफी मित्र अपने घर में ही 3D का लुफ्त उठा पाएंगे!

----------


## RAM2205

*अत्यंत रोचक एवं महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी है। धन्यवाद*

----------

